# Banamine paste?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I wanted to get some Banamine for Vinnie, but my vet friend doesn't have any so will see tomorrow if he can order it and injectable CMPK. Anyway, my neighbors who have horses gave me a tube of Banamine paste. Have any of you ever used it? If so, what is the dosage? I looked it up and it seems that everyone recommends the injectable.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is what I found...
http://www.justanswer.com/large-animal-vet/3chg0-apppropriate-oral-dose-daily-total-course.html
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/banimine-dose-110695/
Not very much info on the paste for goats....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know anything about the paste, BUT the vet back in Maryville told me you can use the injectable orally, just double up the dosage. I'd just as soon inject: it's faster, and I can hit a vein pretty well most days. Even if my venipuncture skills aren't up to snuff, a SQ injection is going to work faster than oral administration.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the links, Minelson. I saw those earlier also. I'm surprised there isn't more info out there about it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mainly for horses with arthritis, isn't it?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

My understanding is that paste is ineffective on goats, it is meant for horses which have a different digestive track. My Vet said only injectable is appropriate for goats. The problem even with the internet is not everyone, even vets, know dosages for goats.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

There are lots of discussions in the horse world about using the injectable banamine orally. There are some who say that the risk of infection or some kind of terrible ulcer at the injection site is making the recommendation to give orally now. It's supposed to work just as fast. I have always given it to my horses IM with no problems. But there is a very convincing argument to use orally instead....if they can get over the taste.
A lot comes up if you google it...
like this http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/s...jectable-given-orally-for-colic-anyone-try-it


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmm...I would worry about burning their mouths with something that was supposed to be injected. I didn't read the link...has anyone tasted it?

I think I'm just going to hold off and wait until I can get the injectable...and I'll inject it.

Edited to add...I read a bit at the link and saw that several folks did taste it and didn't think it tasted too bad.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Andabigmac (who is mia) tasted it and said it was horrible!!


----------

